# Tv TCL modelo 21f5uslim con problemas



## angel36 (Feb 22, 2015)

Buenas.


Presenta la siguiente anomalia: Enciende en pantalla AZUL con mensaje "sin señal". Alcabo de unos segundos da imagen normalmente, pero SIN audio. el audio aparece despues de unos minutos, y asi como aparece se va. y asi sigue mientras esta encendido.

Revise soldaduras "frias" y capacitores a "simple vista" con lupa. sin sospechosos a la vista jaja.
Realice limpieza con "contacmatic" a toda la placa.


Alguna idea?
Por donde ir buscando la falla.

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola angel36,Por empezar deberias conseguir el circuito,y a partir de ese momento ,verificar las tensiones y funcionamiento del ci de audio,y de las etapas previas ,hasta lograr descubrir, donde se produce el fallo.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Feb 23, 2015)

Aprovecho para dejar el manual de servicio del tele por si le hace falta a alguien.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola, deberias corroborar si el audio se corta antes o después de la etapa de potencia, conectando un pequeño ampli, si se corta antes intenta cambiar la memoria previo a fijarte que no se de las que deben estar precargadas


----------



## angel36 (Feb 23, 2015)

si panda sabes que eso pensaba pueda ser que no sea la eprom jajaj

ahora no tengo el control pero ya conseguí la forma de hacer el reset para dejar las configuraciones de fabrica...

voy a probar lo del audio IN ...


----------



## elgriego (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola angel36,En el momento de presentarse la falla,que tensiones tenes en los pines 3 y 13 +b 14v  y 6 y 7 mute y stby del ci ic601?


Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Feb 23, 2015)

5vcc es lo que mido y es lo que me tiene desorientado


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2015)

.


 No hace mucho renegué con uno igual, ahora no me recuerdo bien pero por la zona el problema lo arregle cambiando C605 ó C609.

 Llegue a esa conclusión mediante el osciloscopio.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (Feb 23, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> 5vcc es lo que mido y es lo que me tiene desorientado


 
 Medis 5v en donde?????


----------



## angel36 (Feb 23, 2015)

al parecer tengo un problema mas......

las tensiones de la fuente no estan como deberían 

en donde van los 12vc  del integrado de audio hay 5vcc

a la emprom no le llegan los 5vcc  solo le llegan los 3,3vcc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola, que tensión debería haber en el +B? Corrobora que la tensión que mencionas sea así, pues 3.3V. es una tensión normalizada en sistemas digitales.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 24, 2015)

Desde que tengo osciloscopio, hace ya unas cuantas décadas, lo uso como multímetro, te ahorra mucho tiempo y te permite "ver" lo que el tester no muestra.

Ante la duda vas a terminar cambiando los electrolíticos por las "dudas" hasta dar con el problema.


----------



## angel36 (Feb 24, 2015)

Las tensiones  no dan lo que deberian......

y sin dudas la placa esta es candidata a ser vista por un osciloscopio.....  mientras  es todo cambiar medir probar ....... prueba y  error no me queda otra.

lo bueno del tema es que deja experiencia.

Gracias por aportar sigo buscando el problema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...226lTsidikiZpSEr4b8FfdQ&bvm=bv.86475890,d.cGU


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2015)

Si no tenes las tensiones adecuadas, revida la fuente, el transistor Q803, el capacitor C842 el ZD804  y también el C847, medi si sobre el hay 12V


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2015)

Angel36

Recién me libere del trabajo pendiente que tenia.

Como te dice Don PandaCba el problema inicial viene por no tener los 12V como corresponde, este tipo de fuente tiene dos formas de funcionamiento:
*a*) Con el tv en StandBy no llega a tener el +B de entre 110 ÷ 130 V y en los +12 V que posteriormente son regulados a +5 V para el µControlador puede haber un poco menos. Igualmente los +5 V deben ser *si ó SI* 5 V !!!!.

*b*) Con el tv encendido todas las tensiones deben ser las nominales.

 La forma *a* es un funcionamiento de bajo consumo y como tiene un único transformador aparecerá tensiones en todas las salidas, pero no del valor correspondiente ó del que ha sido calculado.


 Como te oriento don PandaCba C833, C847 y C850 con perdidas de capacidad o elevada ESR no filtraran adecuadamente los +12V y si esa tensión cae demasiado luego el regulador Q803 de los +5VStb no funcionara correctamente. Busca por esa zona.


 También pueden ser soldaduras defectuosas, esos modelos de tv Ultra Slim son una Súper Máquina de calefaccionar a los 85° de Latitud Sur cerca del Polo !!!!!




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gracias  por las respuestas

De la unica forma que logre tener las tenciones correctas fue puenteando E/C de Q808 que es un C144 tr digital
probe con un bc548 con dos resitencias de 47k no consigo resultado diferente.
(cabe aclarar que el pinout del bc no es igual al del C144) lo tuve en cuenta.

pero le quite el puente para ver cual es el problema.

Reemplace provisoriamente  Q803 (en la placa lleva un D882) por un tip 41C invertido con respecto al pinout del C882 para que coincida.

Reemplace los capacitores mencionados 

Seguimos sin tension correcta

voy a buscar los TR's originales del esquema y probar otra ves.

La placa esta conectada a una serie y no se nota consumo elevado en ningun caso.


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2015)

Angel36



angel36 dijo:


> .... De la unica forma que logre tener las tenciones correctas fue puenteando E/C de Q808 que es un C144 tr digital
> probe con un bc548 con dos resitencias de 47k no consigo resultado diferente.
> (cabe aclarar que el pinout del bc no es igual al del C144) lo tuve en cuenta.
> 
> pero le quite el puente para ver cual es el problema ......


Eso es incorrecto, por que lo que haces es simularle *el encendido*, lo que tienes que lograr es tener los +5VStb pero sin encenderlo. Sino no trabajara la parte del µControlador como corresponde.






angel36 dijo:


> ..... Reemplace provisoriamente Q803 (en la placa lleva un D882) por un tip 41C invertido con respecto al pinout del C882 para que coincida.
> 
> Reemplace los capacitores mencionados
> 
> ...


Si existía algo de tensión en el emisor de Q803 dicho transistor NO es el problema. 
Hasta estoy seguro que el Q808 también esta correcto, al no tener la tensión de +5VStb el µControlador nunca dará las ordenes de encender ante la orden del Control Remoto ó la del TacSwitch del frente.


Por otro lado y habiendo reemplazado los electrolíticos te diría que quites la lámpara serie y lo vuelvas a probar, al no haber corto no es necesario y algunas veces me ha pasado que dicha serie de protección no me ha dejado encender correctamente las fuentes de los tv's. Yo uso 2 resistencias de 400W de estufas en serie   !!!.


 Si sigue sin encender al quitar la lámpara, y si en el Katodo del D805 tienes 11V yo probaría de puentear con un cable la resistencia R815 de 10Ω siempre manteniendo los transistores originales del Tv. Pensa que si dejo de encender al sacarle la tierra/polvo/etc. el problema suele ser soldaduras defectuosas !!!!!!!!.

 Otra falla es la falta de audio que tenia al principio.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sigo con las pruebas sin mejores resultados

Cambie los tr por los valores originales de acuerdo al esquema .....

No hay tensiones coherentes en la fuente

sigue sin encender el led power  obviamente.

puente en R815 sin resultados.


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2015)

Angel36

Verifica las siguientes tensiones: 
a) Cátodo de D808: 
b) Cátodo de D809: 
c) Cátodo de D813: 
d) Cátodo de D815:
e) Cátodo de ZD802:
f) Cátodo de ZD804: 
f) Cátodo de ZD805: 
h) Colector de Q803: 
i) Emisor de Q803: 
j) Cátodo de IC802 (#3): 


Mejor si puedes realizar las mediciones sin la lámpara serie, deberás tener muchísimo cuidado en no realizar ningun corto.

Q808 debe estar normal sin ningun puente, tampoco el que realizaste sobre R815.


Necesito los valores leidos por que:


angel36 dijo:


> ..... No hay tensiones coherentes en la fuente
> sigue sin encender el led power obviamente. ......


Para ti son "_*tensiones no coherentes*_" por que no son las del tv encendido normal mirando una imagen que son las indicadas en el esquemático, pero ..... esa fuente es una Conmutada del tipo FlyBack y estimo que esta en "Stand By" y por lo tanto entrega mucha menor tension debido a eso. El led power no enciende por que no recibe la orden del Controlador debido a que tal vez no le llega la alimentación de forma correcta.


Estoy seguro que esa fuente ó esta en Stand By ó un paso previo por mal funcionamiento de la parte HOT (Lado Primario) que puede ser debido a C812 ú C861. En mi taller luego de haber medido las tensiones y si dudara reemplazaria ambos electroliticos para probar, descarto cortocircuitos por que antes de limpiarlo funcionaba sin sonido.


No es grave anotar los valores por que citas mi mensaje y los escribes a continuacion en negrita/bold ú en otro color.

Si no tenemos idea del valor de las tensiones nadie puede saber ni imaginarse que esta pasando como para orientarte mejor. 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gracias J2C 
Te paso las lecturas que tome  ahora voy cambiando los capacitores en el primario

a) Cátodo de D808: /24Vcc
b) Cátodo de D809: /8,29Vcc
c) Cátodo de D813: /2,75Vcc
d) Cátodo de D815:/ 6,45 Vcc
e) Cátodo de ZD802:/ 6,45
f) Cátodo de ZD804: 15mV
f) Cátodo de ZD805:  15mV
h) Colector de Q803: 6,45Vcc
i) Emisor de Q803: / .435Vcc
j) Cátodo de IC802 / 1,95 Vcc


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2015)

Angel36



angel36 dijo:


> Gracias J2C
> Te paso las lecturas que tome ahora voy cambiando los capacitores en el primario
> 
> a) Cátodo de D808: /24Vcc
> ...


Las dos en rojo me hacen ruido, me hacen pensar que has medido el ánodo (masa) ó que ambos zener se han puesto en cortocircuito. Levanta una de sus conexiones y verifica que midan como diodos con el tester, si alguno da corto deberás reemplazarlo.


Por la tensión de *D808* la fuente aun no ha llegado a Stand By y creo que cambiaran un poco en alto los valores (sin llegar a los normales) al cambiar los electrolíticos, más que nada el *C812* que esta mas sometido a la frecuencia de conmutación desde el transformador de la fuente pasando por el *D804* y por eso se suelen secar mas rápido.

Por la tensión de *D815* a ser tan baja no llega a regular correctamente los *+5VStb* y por lo tanto el µControlador no arranca y el Led de Power tampoco encenderá.




Con las tensiones que has medido, deduzco y cuidado por que puedo equivocarme (al no tener una referencia en el manual) que el regulador *Q803* de los *+5VSTB* en la condición de Stand By se alimenta mediante *Q802* pero para que eso ocurra la tensión que debería medirse en el Cátodo de *D809* debería ser de unos *+20 V* como mínimo !!!! (digo a ojo ).
Posibles causas que la misma sea baja podría ser el previamente nombrado *C812* ó *C846*.


 Por ahora y sin nuevas mediciones no tengo mas para poderte decir.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Feb 24, 2015)

gracias! voy trabajando es eso  y aviso.


Edit.

ZD804 al gate de Q802 bs170 la lectura es: 10Vcc

y en ZD805 a la base de Q803 es de 15mV


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2015)

Uhhhhhhh están dando Sherezade


----------



## angel36 (Feb 24, 2015)

ja ja ja 15 caracteres....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2015)

Tuavía no termina , 15 protestas jajajaja


----------



## angel36 (Feb 25, 2015)

bueno despues de cambiar los capacitores  C812 y C846

y cambiar el zener ZD804 que media infinito en ambos sentidos 

tengo estas lecturas de tension

a) Cátodo de D808: /19Vcc
b) Cátodo de D809: /6,73Vcc
c) Cátodo de D813: /2,15Vcc
d) Cátodo de D815:/ 6,45 Vcc
e) Cátodo de ZD802:/ 6,45Vcc
f) Cátodo de ZD804: 4,98Vcc
f) Cátodo de ZD805: 10.94V
h) Colector de Q803: 6,30Vcc
i) Emisor de Q803: / 4,34Vcc
j) Cátodo de IC802 / 1,95 Vcc

algunas tensiones variaron otras no.

Sigue sin encender el led power


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2015)

Venite a casa con el aparatejo y en trist lo tenes andando...... lásitma la distancia


----------



## angel36 (Feb 25, 2015)

jajajaj  gracias  joven


----------



## J2C (Feb 25, 2015)

Angel36


angel36 dijo:


> ......
> a) Cátodo de D808: /19Vcc
> b) Cátodo de D809: /6,73Vcc
> c) Cátodo de D813: /2,15Vcc
> ...




 Esta: *Emisor de Q803: / 4,34Vcc* se ha aproximado bastante a lo que debe ser, pero aun puede que no sea suficiente para el regulador de 3.3V que se encuentra a continuación y que es la tensión con la cual trabaja el µControlador.

Seria el próximo paso a controlar aunque al ser tan baja la de +5VSB no garantizo nada.




 Por otro lado la prueba que has hecho de levantar R418 y cargar con una lámpara es típica de hacer cuando se supone un corto del TSH, *pero vos dijiste desde el principio que el TV funcionaba SIN Sonido y que al quitarle el polvo dejo de encender*.

 Eso KungFunde a cualquiera, por que si bien podemos repararlo al toque cuando lo tenemos delante nuestro distinto es tenerlo a 1300 Km de distancia !!!!.

 Yo en mi mesa de trabajo no soy partidario de realizar puentes, si verifico antes de enchufar los posibles cortos que suelen ser típicamente siempre los mismos.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Feb 25, 2015)

si eso es  tal cual estaba con imagen y con sonido intermitente 


luego de la "limpieza" no encendio mas.

lo de la prueba de desconectar el +B era para ver si la fuente tenia problemas de por si.

al parecer no los tiene.

otra cosa.

Q802  si esta mal afecta para el caso este del stand by?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2015)

*i) Emisor de Q803: / 4,34Vcc*

Eso no será el zener que cambiaste de 5.6 por 5.1 ? Le agregaste un 1N4148 en serie en conducción directa ?

Que diferencia tenés en *4,34Vcc* agregando o no el 1N4148 ?


----------



## J2C (Feb 25, 2015)

Angel36

 A Q802 no lo encuentro en el esquemático del post #3.  



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Feb 25, 2015)

el Q802 es un mosfet  BS170 esta en el secundario entre la salida del +b





DOSMETROS dijo:


> *i) Emisor de Q803: / 4,34Vcc*
> 
> Eso no será el zener que cambiaste de 5.6 por 5.1 ? Le agregaste un 1N4148 en serie en conducción directa ?
> 
> Que diferencia tenés en *4,34Vcc* agregando o no el 1N4148 ?



con 1n4148/ 4,90vcc


sigue sin encender


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2015)

Angel36

Anoche me estaba ganando el cansancio ya que recordaba la sigla pero cuando me puse a buscarlo no lo encontraba.



angel36 dijo:


> ..... Q802 si esta mal afecta para el caso este del stand by?


En el momento actual yo creo que Q802 esta funcionando bien, por que si nos fijamos en las lecturas de tensiones de tu post #27:


angel36 dijo:


> .......
> a) Cátodo de D808: /19Vcc
> b) Cátodo de D809: /6,73Vcc
> c) Cátodo de D813: /2,15Vcc
> ...


la tensión de la cual se derivan los +5VSB es proporcionada por Q802 y no mediante D815 por que el mismo se encuentra polarizado en inversa  .


Ahora queda revisar los +3.3VSTB que son los que alimentan al µControlador (UOC en este chasis) y lo mejor seria revisarlos en el pin #33 del IC201 con muchísimo cuidado. Mi duda es que en vez de tener +5V en los VSB tenemos 4.34V por lo tanto no se el regulador Q804 lograra funcionar bien.


Hasta que no se encuentren los +3.3VSTB no va a arrancar/funcionar el µControlador y no podremos notar nada en el led de Power.


Yo descarto el corto del TSH Q402 por que si así fuese la tensión del D808 seria 0V o un par de Volt's como mucho. Igualmente me hace demasiado ruido que al limpiarlo dejo de encender   , salvo que se haya caído algo metálico sobre la plaqueta.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Feb 26, 2015)

Y si es de no creer  jajaja pero asi fue saque la placa le aplique "contacmatic" 

deje que se seque y re conecte todo.

voy con el tema de los 3,3vstb

EDIT:

cambie los ZD803 y 804

lecturas en los mismos.

ZD803  / 3,32vcc

ZD804 / 5,75vcc

lectuuras en Q804

colector  5,74
base       4,76

emisor  2,52
 ?????

bueno cambie zener 803 y 804
capacitores  C842 y 844

Q 803 ( D882)

Q804 (c1815)


----------



## angel36 (Mar 1, 2015)

Voy a poner un resumen de lo que hasta hoy hice por el tele

En principio el Tv presentaba problemas de audio esporádicos se quedaba sin audio/saturaba

Imagen no muy buena.



Se limpio con isopropilico al reponer la placa ya no encendió ni siquiera el led power. 


se reviso Q803 / (D882P) se cambio junto con Q804 (sc1815) zener y cap electrolitico. 

Y me da las tensiones de la fuente bajas. 

5vstb y 3,3 dentro de valores normales 

5vstb/ 5vcc medidos 
3,3vstb / 3,19vcc medidos 


Prueba de la fuente: con carga lampara 45W en capacitor C824 desconectando R814 se obtuvo todas las tensiones normales. 

Saque de la placa Q402 (D1556) lo medi y no le encontre problema. 


Las tensiones de 3,3vstb en la microjungla(TDA11145PS/N3/3) estan presentes.

IC202 al parecer se encuentra bien no da continuidad entre sus pines.


La otra que me queda por probar es resoldar toda la placa todos y cada unos de los pines 

el flux ayuda en estos casos? digo por que en teoria ayuda a que la soldadura quede mejor adherida a las "patitas" de componente que se esta soldando. ¿me equivoco?


----------



## J2C (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel36

Si la tensión de 3.3V esta bien en el UOC (Tda11145PS/N3/3) tenemos un problema   !!!!.


 Yo estoy por rumbear del taller a la otra casa a descansar, mañana por la mañana comprare repuestos para terminar un par de 29".

 A la tarde me fijo en el circuito y trato de dejarte alguna guía para medir tensiones en la zona del led de Power. Tenes osciloscopio ??.



 En lo personal no limpio los tv's ni con Isopropilico, ni con Contamatic. Yo los sopleteo bien antes de subirlos a la mesa por que suelen venir algunos que aparte de mirar programas fabrican marabuntas de kukas!!!!.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Mar 1, 2015)

YA lo aprendí a la fuerza JAJAJ  lastimosamente 

ya es la segunda vez que me lo dicen lo del alcohol. en fin

no tengo osciloscopio me arrepiento de no comprarlo cuando pude.

y gracias J2C  por el aguante jaja


----------



## J2C (Mar 2, 2015)

Angel36

El tema de instrumentos y/ó herramientas siempre depende del uso que uno les de, siempre son una inversión pero si uno no se dedica convengamos que es mejor invertir en otras cosas.



Volviendo al TV, ya tenemos los +5VSTB y los +3,3VSTB asi que ahora controlaras las tensiones del Led de Power y las de Receptor de IR:

a)- Al ánodo del led D001 le llegan los +5VSTB a través de una resistencia R002 de 220Ω, verificar.

b)- Al Receptor de IR le llegan los +5VSTB a traves de R001, asi que controlar que tensión se encuentra en el + del C001. 

c)- El cátodo del led D001 va al colector de Q001, pero lo mejor es verificar que tensiones hay en los extremos de R003 con respecto a masa (yo suelo colocar la punta negativa del tester con un cocodrilo sobre la caja del sintonizador). También habría que controlar que tensión hay en el pin *#32* del UOC (LED). Son tres tensiones en este punto "c".

d)- Medir en el pin *#30* del UOC (KEY) que tensión se encuentra presente.

e)- Medir en el pin *#38* del UOC (STB) que tensión se encuentra presente.

Extremar los cuidados al medir en los pines del UOC para no realizar cortocircuitos, por que es muy díficil de conseguirlos aparte del precio.
 Recomiendo hacer las mediciones sin tocar los TacSwitch (tactile switch's) mientras se hacen, caso contrario realizar en los dos estados todas las mediciones.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Mar 2, 2015)

bueno medí lo que me recomendaste,

a) Anodo LED power 5vcc

b) Sensor IR  (vcc) 5vcc

c) R003 ambos extremo hcia el UOC 174mV extremo  a la base de Q001 164mV

 Pin 32 de UOC 174mV

d) Pin 30 UOC 3,2Vcc

e) Pin 38 UOC 0,1mV


----------



## J2C (Mar 2, 2015)

Angel36


angel36 dijo:


> bueno medí lo que me recomendaste,
> 
> a) Anodo LED power 5vcc *Correcto.*
> 
> ...


 


Esas tensiones parecen estar bien, solo que yo no recuerdo exactamente en ese modelo si el Led de Power debe estar encendido en Stand By o se enciende al encender el tv y mirar cualquier canal.

Tampoco recuerdo si en las Tact-Switch tiene pulsador de Power ó si tienes el Control Remoto.


Deberías verificar nuevamente las tensiones pulsando el Power en el Remoto ó con los pulsadores, si no lo tuviese la mayoría suele encender pulsando el de Canal Up.

Se confirma la orden de encender al cambiar de estado el pin *#38* del UOC de los 0,1V a algo ubicado entre 3,3 y 5V. Esto es para que puedas tener una idea aunque no veas el led encenderse. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-
P.D.: Tip para cuando se limpia con Contamatic ó Isopropilico: Inclinar el Chasis/MotherBoard unos 15° para que escurra )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2015)

Paren las rotativas , paren las rotativas  Ya que los nombraste !

Esa tele andaba mal , pero andaba , tenia KukaTrap y él le metió aerosol Contacmatic , no estarán embromando los tact switches , J2C ?

Opción Dosmétrica , quitar flyback y algún otro transformador y lavar con agua caliente de la canilla + pincel super suave + poco detergente suave y dejarla secar al calorcito.


----------



## J2C (Mar 2, 2015)

H

Se aceptan comentarios, pero con lo ultimo:


angel36 dijo:


> .......
> d) Pin 30 UOC 3,2Vcc *Correcto, ningún pulsador presionado.*
> ......


Para mi, descarto cualquier problema de pulsadores resistivos.


Ahora también pensé que el podría haber enchufado equivocadamente los conectores de los cables que van a pulsadores, IR, Led, etc. si los desconecto; pero eso es algo que debe asegurarse quien tiene el tv delante de sus narices.


Igualmente estoy abierto a leer comentarios, observaciones, etc.


De ese tipo de TV UltraSlim me han venido varias veces de a 2 ó 3 y en estos días no me aparece ninguno ; solo aparatosos de 29" ($$$$$$$).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Mar 2, 2015)

es una placa con todo integrado  osea la botenera esta en la placa no tiene audio y video frontal ni salida de auriculares

el unico cableado es el de tubo nada mas y parlantes por supuesto.

Con respecto al chasis es usado hasta en TV de 29 por lo que anduve mirando.

40-00NX65-MAG1XG


----------



## angel36 (Mar 4, 2015)

Estimados  subo un PDF con el pinout y las tensiones de los mismos del TDA11145

Mi pregunta es esas tensiones son en Standby o de trabajo?

También habla de las tensiones que vinculan el UOC a la memoria y el sintonizador 

acá lo mismo eso aplica en standby o en trabajo

cualquier comentario al respecto se agradece


----------



## J2C (Mar 4, 2015)

Angel36

Pero nos pides a nosotros que    !!!!!!, esa información seguro esta donde has encontrado ese pdf  .


En el circuito que subiste al principio, yo *deduzco* que si en base de Q808 tengo 0V o tensiones menores a 0.4V el tv se encuentra en Stand By.

Pero de este punto que no coincide con lo indicado en tu pdf llegar a conocer ó confirmar el resto de las tensiones me resulta imposible.



Como ejemplo del STB el pdf dice 3.29V (pin #38) por lo cual pienso que son tensiones de tv encendido pero si me fijo en LED (pin #32) dice 0V y con esa tensión el led estaría apagado cuando el tv esta encendido, y eso solo lo has podido ver tu antes de empezar a desarmarlo que recibiste el reclamo de tu clienta  .


No lo tomes a mal, pero sin tener el tv delante es adivinar, te tocara a ti verificar las 64 tensiones apenas enchufas el tv y luego de pulsar el botón de encendido.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Mar 12, 2015)

Buenas Nuevas 

Despues de leer y re leer un monton de articulos relacionados a este chassis  y sus fallas

 decidi SACAR la eeprom y el UOC 

Revisar y resoldar TODOS y cada uno de los Puntos de soldadura 

Volver a colocar las mismas.

Cambiar un par de Transistores que probados a parte con un led no se comportaban del todo bien (en especial el que comanda el led power) 

acabo de lograr que el bendito TV encienda y responda a todas las funciones desde la botonera y el control

No lo probé con señal por que no tengo una boca del cable libre  

quedara para mañana la prueba final 

GRACIAS grandote a todos los que comentaron y me guiaron en la prueba. 

(SIGO ODIANDO LOS TV)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2015)

*Persevera y Triunfaras!!!  Y en algunos casos seguiras Perseverando.*


*Saludos.*


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

Que bueno asi ocurre los empiezas odiando luego los terminas amando.... Me alegro que no te rindieras, quizas no te des cuenta en este momenno todo lo que has aprendido


----------

